# Dateiinfo von Office/pdf Dokumenten auslesen



## lmarin (29. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit Hilfe von Java (kann aber auch eine andere Programmiersprache sein) die Dateiinformationen (Autor, Titel, ...) von Office/PDF Dokumenten auslesen --> Windows --> rechte Maustaste --> Eigenschaften --> Dateiinfo.

1. ist dies technisch möglich
2. wenn ja, wo und vor allem wie muss ich dabei ansetzen. 

Über Beispiele etc. wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Besten Dank


----------



## fastfiler (29. November 2005)

für pdf würd ich pdfbox oder iview hernehmen. damit kann man plaintext extrahieren, aber ich denke für dokumentendetails gibt es eine entsprechende methode. für ms word files wirds schon etwas schwieriger. hier gibt es jakarta pio.


----------



## kroesi (29. November 2005)

Hi,

ich glaube PDF-Informationen kannst du auch mit IText auslesen.

http://www.lowagie.com/iText/ 

Gruss,

Krösi


----------



## fastfiler (29. November 2005)

jez wo ichs seh, ich meinte itext und nicht ivíew


----------



## lmarin (30. November 2005)

Hallo,

leider habe ich noch nicht so die Erfahrungen mit Java sammeln können. Daher wäre ich über Beispielcode etc. recht dankbar.

Kann mir da jemand helfen

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## kroesi (30. November 2005)

Hi,

ich gucke mal , wenn ich Zeit habe und poste mal ein bisschen Code.
Allerdings sind auf der Seite, die ich oben genannt hab, eine Menge gute Beispiele, nur ein bisschen versteckt. Irgendwo unter "old tutorials" oder so.
Wenn du spezielle Fragen zu IText hast, frag ruhig. 

Gruss,
Kroesi


----------



## lmarin (30. November 2005)

Hallo,

also ich werde dort mal versuchen, etwas für mich brauchbares herauszufinden. Freuen würde ich mich aber auch über ein paarCodeschnippsel, mit welchen ich etwas anfangen kann.

Vielen Dank aber  trotzdem schon einmal für die Tipps.


----------



## Napster050233 (6. Dezember 2010)

jaja voll veraltet das thema...
aber immer wieder witzig wie manche diskussionen einfach unvollständig abbrechen^^
eigentlich schade weil ich finde nichts im internet was mir bei verschiedensten datentypen halfen könnte.
und der code von krösi fehlt immer noch


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

was ist denn nun genau dein Problem? Welche Informationen möchtest du denn auslesen?
Für (MS) Office Dokumente sollte dir Apache Poi weiterhelfen: http://poi.apache.org/

Attribute aus PDF Dokumenten kannst du beispielsweise über itext: http://itextpdf.com/ oder JPedal: http://www.jpedal.org/ oder PDFBox http://pdfbox.apache.org/ auslesen.

Gruß Tom


----------

